# What should I use for carp bait



## siouxhockey (Oct 23, 2007)

Does anyone have any suggestions on what to use as bait to bring carp to the surface to feed?

I did a search on the site and discovered it's illegal to do it in Minnesota but I called the ND Game and Fish and they told me it is legal here. I figured I'd try something simple and cheap like bread or sweet corn. Does anyone use anything in particular that brings them to the surface. I found a spot with horrible water clarity so it is tough see them unless they break the surface.

PS - JMN; I found a couple new spots that appear to be pretty loaded


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I've never actually had to do that. I've thought about it, but really I can't think it would be worth it. And besides, once they came in and you shot one, all the rest would bug out and I doubt they'd come in again. I'd wait for the cottonwood treest to drop their cotton. When that starts building in the water the carp are everywhere sucking it up. That shouldn't be too far off, now.


----------



## siouxhockey (Oct 23, 2007)

We've had a bunch of rain here the past few days so I'm shooting flooded ditches that will see a lot of action this weekend and I want to get after them before it's too late. I'm not worried about them spooking and not coming back because it's a small area and they don't really have anywhere to go. The clarity is my only problem and if I wait for it to clear up I'm sure a majority of them will be shot up. I just want to entice them to the surface so the slaughter can begin.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

dogfood maybe?


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Duckslayer100 said:


> I've never actually had to do that. I've thought about it, but really I can't think it would be worth it. And besides, once they came in and you shot one, all the rest would bug out and I doubt they'd come in again. I'd wait for the cottonwood treest to drop their cotton. When that starts building in the water the carp are everywhere sucking it up. That shouldn't be too far off, now.


Cotton started flying about a week and a half ago. Should come soon up der in the nort land. :beer:


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

If they're hungry John, I always had luck w/ bread. Corn sinks, but they love it...


----------

